# My two 4 legged babies



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

Both girls, older one is 15, the other is 5years old


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

nice family-- lucky you

our 2 dogs( 5 yrs and 2 yrs old) are so attached I am concerned when the day comes that one passes away-- it will be really hard on all of us


----------



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> nice family-- lucky you
> 
> our 2 dogs( 5 yrs and 2 yrs old) are so attached I am concerned when the day comes that one passes away-- it will be really hard on all of us


I agree. They/ we are close


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice kids


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

RugerLuger said:


> Both girls, older one is 15, the other is 5years old


Aww! Cuties!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

RugerLuger said:


> Both girls, older one is 15, the other is 5years old


Let me guess, the Gray face on the left is the 5 year old............:smt043


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

*Darby*

I lost my best friend to Cancer after I bottle fed her from birth and she was 18. I had her cremated and she is on my TV entertainment center in her urn. Her name was Kasey. It was like losing a child for me as we did about everything together.

But lets talk about Darby. She came to me with quite a history. A friend had heard about her and she was at a dog rescue center but was not doing well and word was they were going to put her down. She had quit eating and was loosing all he body weight. This was the second Rescue center she had been in as the first one moved her to one that got more traffic hoping someone would pick her but she was passed over many times. The young couple that raised her from a puppy to 5 years old spoiled her and she was their baby. That was until a real baby was born. Darby was very jealous and would growl if the baby got near her. They put her up for adoption at the first dog rescue. At the time I didn't even know if I wanted another pet since I was close to 70 at the time. The more I thought about this dog and knowing they were going to put her down on Friday I drove out to the Dog Rescue and specifically ask to see her. Three young girls were desperately trying to get he adopted at the center. They brought her into the visiting room and when they put her down she was so weak she just about clasped but just laid down. I got out of the chair and got down on the floor with her and petted her and spoke softly to her and I looked into her eyes and I knew right then she was going home with me. I ask the girls if they had a collar for her and they went and got her 1 and I told the girls I was taking her home and two of the girls began crying. I hooked a leash to her and said lets go home Darby. She got up and we walked out to my Jeep Cherokee and I said ready for a ride and when the door opened even as weak as she was she jumped up into back seat. Next day was Vet visit and my vet gave her a complete exam and game me a thumbs up on her except she need to gain some weight so they put her on a special diet for 2 weeks and in 2 weeks we went back and she had gained almost 6 lbs. From then on she was on her own diet of about anything I gave her that was good for dogs. We went to TSC and bought toys of all kinds to see if she would play. I saw a totally new Darby when we got out in the back yard and I threw the first toy and she was off at a dead run to fetch it. She fetched the toy about 4 times and the next time she came back she had a stick. It was about a diameter of a quarter and maybe a foot long and she stood in front of me with it in her mouth. I took the stick and threw it and away she went. I spent about 40 dollars on toys and who ever had her taught her to fetch a stick so now everyday we go out and play stick rain or shine we play stick. This is Darby!!!


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

Very cute children! I really like dogs. I used to have a Rottweiler, but unfortunately .. We will meet with him later.


----------

